# NJ Paramedic Programs



## TheAfterAffect (Aug 3, 2008)

Alright, I know I've only been in EMS for about 8 months now, But I love every second of it and I am looking to advance my training next Fall Semester (09). 

Currently I have came up with the School of Paramedic Science sponsored by Virtua Health. The school has the following two options;



> Two curriculum options
> Each track contains the required professional courses to prepare the application for both the New Jersey State and National Registry Certifications as a Mobile Intensive Care Paramedic.
> 
> Professional Certification
> ...



Of the two above options I feel more leaning towards the latter with the Associates Degree, Just so I have a degree in something. 

The program itself looks fairly complete and well rounded, From my standpoint at least, And since that's not fairly well rounded I'd ask to see what others may think. 


As for what the program consists of and looks like, I have included their summary of it below;



> First Semester
> Theory of Paramedic Care (3 credits)
> Paramedic Pharmacology (3 credits)
> Human Biology (or equivalent science) (3 credits)**
> ...



The above is the basic class, w/o the Associates degree. For my option the below classes will also be included;



> First Semester
> Basic Anatomy & Physiology I * - 4 credits
> English Composition I - 3 credits
> 
> ...






So yeah, to myself that looks like a great option and Im looking into it more so. But also, I want to see if maybe any other NJ guys have heard about this course, or what not. Or if they've heard of any better courses (closer to North Jersey Preferably) that they can link me in to.


And also to those Paramedics and up, I wanted to see if you would recommend this course to someone just based on the class list and if it seems complete or if certain areas you feel are missing.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 3, 2008)

First the program you listed is one program with 2 different options for graduation, certificate or degree.  Alot community colleges give that option.  

NJ does not have many paramedic programs. Bergen County and Passaic Counties have none. Many resident here either go to Rockland County, NY (Rockland Community College) just over the NY/ NJ border or to the 2 Manhattan programs.

I am told there is one at UMDNJ in Newark.  Some of my classmates from NJ have badmouthed the program but I have never looked into the school. Maybe they know something I don't.

As I mentioned RCC and the NYC medic schools cater to NJ students.
Boro of Manhattan community college  (BMCC) and Rockland Community College (RCC) are the 2 CCs and St. Vincent's Hospital which only offers a certificate.  I am a student at the latter.

RCC is 5 minutes north of Mahwah, NJ and 10 from Paramus.
BMCC is by the Holland Tunnel and walking distance from the Path.
St Vinnie's at 12th and 7th ave.  5 minutes from a Path train 9th and 7th.
I attend St. Vinnie's.


----------

